# Good News For Me



## Lon (May 11, 2017)

I will be going to Palo Alto VA Medical Center on the 24th of May, stay over night and the next morning be shuttled to their Audiology facility in Menlo Park and have evaluation for COCHLEAR IMPLANTS. My travel, meals and over night stay is all courtesy of the VA. 

In View of some present and past criticism about the Veterans Administration I certainly have no complaints.

I am hoping they can do the procedure in early June. I am so looking forward to hearing better and enjoying music and conversation.

FYI----Medicare and most private insurance will pay for this $100,000 procedure and equipment as well as the VA for service connected hearing loss


----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2017)

Good luck with that Lon. You deserve it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2017)

Good luck, Lon!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 11, 2017)

​Best of luck to you, Lon.  keep us posted on how things are going.  Won't be long now.

My brother was a vet, and was in the Vets hospital in Los Angeles for several weeks.  When his health took a turn for the worse, he was moved to the cardiac center in the UCLA Medical Center.  But he told me he had no complaints at all about the VA hospital there


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2017)

WOW! That is GREAT, Lon!

My cousin who is almost 90 (and still rides his motorcycle.. *shudder) has had cochlear implants for quite a few years now and he loves them!


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2017)

Fantastic Lon. I am also well satisfied with the VA. Good luck.


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2017)

That is great news, Lon! Good Luck!


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 11, 2017)

Happy for you, Lon! Don't forget to get a black magic marker and write "do not remove" on everything you want to keep! :congratulations:


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2017)

Good for you Lon. I hope you get much benefit from this procedure. :bighug:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 11, 2017)

That`s wonderful,Lon! Have you ever been to the Palo Alto VA? I know several people who go there or have gone there and they always speak very highly of it. Good luck!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2017)

That's great news Lon, good luck!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2017)

Good luck and good health..


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2017)

I hope it works for you, Lon!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2017)

*​Lon, thought of you last night.  Was watching the tail end of some TV show or other, and they were interviewing an older couple, and the man was wearing an implant.  Thought, hey, that is what Lon is getting.*


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 13, 2017)

Good for you!     Hope it all works out.


----------



## terry123 (May 15, 2017)

Good for you, Lon.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 15, 2017)

Please keep us posted on your progress. You're one of the good ones here!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BobF (May 15, 2017)

Lon, once upon a time, I lived just south of there in San Jose.   I was a lot younger then and no need for the VA so no opinion at that time.   Later one while living in south Colorado I would go over the mountain from where I lived and into Durango to the VA clinic.   Never needed a VA hospital but a friend did and for him it was a long drive to Albuquerque NM.   Later I was living in Casa Grande AZ and we had a much closer VA hospital and right in town was a much larger VA clinic.   I found those clinics to be crowded and the hospitals to be long drives away so I did most of my medical with local doctors and hospitals.   

I know there were somethings happening to VA stuff in Arizona but don't know what it was.   I think that is what has started this move to make it possible for VA folks to get general help or hospitals locally, if the local ones will do so.   Not sure if that has ever become the new way or not.

My biggest and most demanding illness happened in southern Colorado and for lack of facilities in Colorado I was sent by ambulance to northern NM for surgery and follow up care.   Try to never have a tumor crowding the brain for space in your head.   It took surgery to remove as much of the tumor in Farmington NM and then after recovery the surgeon sent me to Phoenix for some pretty strong radiation to kill the tumor part that remained.   The wife and I spent many months to get all that stuff done and it was all done correctly as now after at least 12 years I am still here to keep the wife company.   Now living in Ohio, but really wish to be back in the western states.

Good things can and do happen with the good doctors and hospitals in the US.   Will be good to hear of your successes after the implants are done.


----------

